# What shape/size of tent do you like?



## shakey hunter (Oct 6, 2008)

I am wanting to get a tent but not sure what shape/size to get. It only be me and a buddy sometimes during deer season, but other times my wife and daughter may (and thats a BIG may) go. I want to make sure I have room for gear and get the most space that I can.And what kind of gear do you have found to make things more helpful while camping. I got lanterns, stove I know I will need cook ware. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to tent camp when hunting several years back. I used 2 small dome tents I bought at walmart (10x10) for less than $30.00 each. I thought about getting 1 larger but the small ones were real easy to set up and very light to carry. My 2 sons would go with me, we would keep all of our gear in 1 and sleep in the other.
If my sons did not go I would just need to take 1 tent.


----------



## shakey hunter (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Oct 7, 2008)

I got an Ozark Trail brand tent from Wal Mart about 15 years ago and have used it about a hundred times now. Was about $30 bucks and I have sure got my money's worth.

Is a dome style with 3 flexible fiberglass rods that hold it up. Goes up in about 3 minutes. Is a 2 & 1/2 person tent. So good room for two people and still have extra space.

Tip: Take an extra vinyl tarp to put under the tent. This saves the tent bottom from the wear and tear from being against the ground.


----------



## JohnK3 (Oct 7, 2008)

We have a big 3-room, six-man tent we used to use for camping before we got the 16' x 16' Regent.

(Not ours, but ours looks similar.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer my 14 foot tipi.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 7, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I prefer my 14 foot tipi.



Show off!

I am partial to my Cabelas 6 man Alaskan Guide. Stormproof, nice vestibule, plenty of floor space and room for a 6'3" guy, like me, with a bad back to stand and get dressed.


----------



## bruceg (Oct 7, 2008)

I picked up a nice dome tent from Galyan's (now Dick's Sporting Goods). It's a Eureka with a store label. I like it because it is easy to put up, one person can do it.

I gotta have an air mattress, though. My ground sleeping days are over.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Oct 7, 2008)

I got one from Walmart about 6-7 years ago. Dont know the brand but it has held up great. I do treat it every year though with some off the spray on waterproof stuff. It is a 12x17 (I think) and im 6'7 and can stand in the middle of it and my head barely touches, I can also fit 2 queens size air mattresses on each end with about 3' in between.


----------



## shakey hunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks yall. I was comparing the square vs dome. I will get a dome, due to it being easy to set by myself.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the ease of putting up dome tents. I ain't living in it long ,so they are pretty practical to me.


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2008)

Depending on the situation I have 4 tents.  I have a Eureka Solo one person tent if it is just over night.  A couple of days and I use my Eureka APX-2.  For a week I use the Eureka APX-3 and then I have this huge BPS dome 10X10 if the wife goes.   She has to have the big tent for all her stuff!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> ..and then I have this huge BPS dome 10X10 if the wife goes.   She has to have the big tent for all her stuff!





I'd give anything if my wife would sleep in a tent!  I would sell my 5th wheel and go a lot cheaper if she would.


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> I'd give anything if my wife would sleep in a tent!  I would sell my 5th wheel and go a lot cheaper if she would.


I'd give anything if my wife could fit in a fifth wheel.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 10, 2008)

Randy said:


> I'd give anything if my wife could fit in a fifth wheel.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 15, 2008)

*My 2-man Eureka*

will hold me on one side and my backpack, boots, etc on the other side.  A 2-man tent.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2008)

Randy said:


> I'd give anything if my wife could fit in a fifth wheel.


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 4, 2009)

Dome, dome and dome!  No ropes, steel poles or other hogwash - just flexible fiber-rods.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for everybodys input. I'm going to get a dome every time I try to get one something comes up (stupid bills). So I still don't have one yet.


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 5, 2009)

just remember if it says it's a 2 man tent it means 1 man can sleep in comfort in it. always double the man count vs. how many is actualy sleeping in it.

two men in a normal two man tent.....






















"dont worry bob, it's just my flashlight." 
no thanks, i got close hunting buddies, but we aint that close.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Hooch I'm like you got some close buddies but not that close may just go to a "family" tent so nobody gets all that close. I would like to get me a camper, but try to put it past the money lady is a whole different story.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a big Geodesic dome and I really like it.  Been using it for about 15 or so years and still holding up well.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 3...Small dome tent for quick hunts or WMAs and
larger 2 room and huge 3 room...Plus screen tent and pop up
shelter....
Sams club has some good deals on tents occasionally...

Best advice I could offer as far as gear is concerned is some
kind of propane hot water machine...I have a Coleman and it is
absolutely the best $100.00 I have ever spent.....


----------



## dawgfan25 (Jan 18, 2009)

my eureka 1 man


----------



## pop pop jones (Feb 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> I'd give anything if my wife could fit in a fifth wheel.



Randy talks like a man ready to die.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 19, 2009)

Nick bring that teepee to WAR


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 19, 2009)

I have 3 cedar poles , some rope and a 12 X 16 canvas tarp  ....


----------



## whitworth (Feb 19, 2009)

*I have a 2-man Eureka tent*

It fits me and my backpack.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the 2 room tent. There are 3 of us and it fits everything very nicely.


----------



## rdhood (Feb 22, 2009)

Randy said:


> Depending on the situation I have 4 tents.  I have a Eureka Solo one person tent if it is just over night.  A couple of days and I use my Eureka APX-2.  For a week I use the Eureka APX-3 and then I have this huge BPS dome 10X10 if the wife goes.   She has to have the big tent for all her stuff!



There you go.   There is no one tent that will fit everything.  How many people does it need to sleep? Will you be sheltering gear too?  Do you have to carry it, or will you be pulling out of the trunk and setting it up? How big is your sleeping pad or air mattresses? Etc, Etc, Etc.  

I have about 4 tents, and which I use is very dependent on what I plan to do and with how many other people.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 22, 2009)

Randy said:


> I'd give anything if my wife could fit in a fifth wheel.



Randy  You ain't right man you ain't right  

Now all I got is a Dome tent they call it two man dome the grandkids got it for me cause I don't do much tent camping but that is subject to change...But the domes are the best


----------



## leadchunker (Feb 22, 2009)

*Tents*

I have an 8 person dome tent for my wife, 2 daughters, our 185 lb. dog and I.  It is easy to set up, has three rooms, and a rain fly that keeps up dry.  I personally like the storage space and if you and a buddy will be using it, you will appreciate the space as well.  It is good to keep your gear dry.  I bought it from the Sportsman Guide online for about $89.00.  It doesn't require much room for set up either.  Good Luck.


----------



## shakey hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks yall for all the input.


----------

